# Snowball expected home at 2 today (Sat)



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie heard from the hospital and they expect to release Snowball at 2 PM today. So happy and Marie is so very happy her dear sweet boy will soon be home. I started another thread just so people would see this great news.

More later today.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank goodness.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks great news. Pray better to come. Hugs from Belle and Petey.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Such wonderful news!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is great news. Continuing prayers.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Great news! Hopefully Snowball is on the mend! I'll keep him in my prayers!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

So glad precious little Snowball will soon be back in mommi's arms:wub:
praying


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So happy to hear this wonderful news!! I know everyone will rest better with Snowball in his moms arms.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a relief, thanks for the update Walter. Marie and Felix must be overjoyed.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!!!

http://youtu.be/MBgQ5ZiphUs


Xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh, what a relief! I was following of fb, but hadn't seen the good news. Thank you for the update!!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that wonderful news and so glad that Snowball is doing so much better!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

That is great news! Will continue to pray for Snowball.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

S...........such good news:aktion033:

N...........needless to say, we are all relieved:smheat:

O...........oh, that was scary:blink:

W...........Well, God is good:amen:

B............because He knows how much we all love Snowball:heart:

A............and now mommy and daddy can have a good night sleep:smstarz::smstarz:

L............let the fluff play and be happy:smrofl::Happy_Dance:

L............let us all say :ThankYou: God



.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

So happy to hear this also. Hoping some good meds will keep him going for a long time yet.
I have had a few dogs with heart problems and been fortunate to keep them for years on the right meds. 
Wishing the best outcome for sweet Snowball.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

*On his way home*

Here he is in the car on his way home, poor baby looks exhausted. I bet you his mommi is too:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:cheer::cheer::cheer::celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile::happy::happy::happy:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He is very weak right now, but at least he is with his mommi and poppi:










Luck jumped on my keyboard and typed the following. Not sure what it means but it must have been something important and he needed to say it.

/;..........';/[p

\';[;po?(;.;]\'


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

So happy to hear that he's en route home--best place to be:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Just got home and saw the good news...bless his tiny puppy heart! What a sweet picture..thank you Walter for keeping us all updated...hope everyone sleeps better tonight..:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Walter, and Lucky!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smootch::heart: HE'S WHERE HE NEEDS TO BE, AT HOME WITH HIS MOMMI AND POPPI:wub:

I LOVE YOU LITTLE ONE:wub: MORE PRAYERS


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So happy to hear the great news!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think Marie will be on edge for a few days at least and may not sleep that well. I told her that when Luck came home from his hospitalization he could not take two steps without laying down. Now look at him he is a little energizer bunny. It takes time to heal, but at least he is back home, in a place where he feels safe.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:flowers::hugging::happy::happy::happy:Yea Snowball!!!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

So happy to hear Snowball is home. Thanks Walter for the updates.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer: Welcome home, Snowball. You're with your mom and dad now and can get all the rest you want. So happy, Marie. Thanks, Walter!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> I think Marie will be on edge for a few days at least and may not sleep that well. I told her that when Luck came home from his hospitalization he could not take two steps without laying down. Now look at him he is a little energizer bunny. It takes time to heal, but at least he is back home, in a place where he feels safe.


 
yes look at little Lucky now:HistericalSmiley: he's a little miracle boy


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So happy to see this. Welcome home baby


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

He looks so sweet sleeping on his blankie. I hope he has a restful night.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so glad he's home now.I know it was exhausting for Rylee for a couple days. Praying he continues to do well on his meds.. Sweet baby boy


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So glad you are home Snowball. Feel better soon. Thanks for the updates Walter.:chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Poor little guy, but you will feel better once you are home and even better tomorrow.
We love you! 

thanks for the update and photos Walter, and Lucky - whatever that message was I'm sure it meant Get well soon Snowball ; )


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Thank God...


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Update:

Marie told me that the Drs. mentioned the next three days are the most critical. They have started him on some medications, but are holding off until the fourth day for one of the heart medications because they want Snowball stronger. Snowball is being very active (a good sign) and Marie of course is watching him carefully. His respiration has been slight elevated and sometime he has periods of heavier breather, but he seems to have calmed down a bit.

Marie will be back to posting in a day or two, but she needs to focus on Snowball for now. She also wants to thank Sue for posting updates on facebook.

Right now things are calm for Snowball.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad he is home. Praying he remains stable and does well!


----------



## MustangMama (Dec 17, 2015)

Glad to see he is home and comfy on his blanket. I wish you a speedy recovery Snowball Pie. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your mommy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The fact that Marie caught this early is the best of all situations, but we realize how very serious it is and continue to hold Snowball in our hearts & prayers along w/his family. xoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I hope they can all get some rest. I know that Marie will probably be sleeping with one eye open. Snowball is so lucky to have parents like Marie and Felix. :wub:


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

We're very happy to hear of this wonderful news! Welcome home Snowball! You hang in there little buddy and wishing you a speedy recovery soon so you can be spoiled by your Mommy again! Hugs and kisses to both Mommy and Snowball!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you and saying prayers for Snowball.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hoping everyone had a restful night.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Haven't heard from Marie this morning - which I think means she is catching up on some rest. The last she wrote late last night was the Snowball was sleeping peacefully and she was going to try and get some sleep. Tuesday or Wednesday he will be on his full heart regimen of medications so that will be a relief so it should speed recovery.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Such great news that Snowball is home. I hope Marie and Snowball get some much needed rest.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in. Thanks again, Walter. Glad that Snowball was sleeping and sure hope that Marie and Felix were as well.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I just heard from Marie. Snowball had pretty peaceful night. He started breathing heavy around 3 and Marie gave him a bit more lasix and he settled down and slept peacefully. Maire said she slept on and off

She did not mention how well she slept, but I hope she got some sleep.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great news Walter, hopefully she will be able to nap a lot today and relax more.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Still holding you all close in my heart & prayers, Marie!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We're checking in on Snowball. I know the next few days he will be really tired,I know Rylee was.. Praying he responds well to the meds..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back and hoping everyone got some rest and that Snowball is improving. :wub:


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Great news indeed! Glad to hear that Snowball and Marie finally get some needed rest!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, Snowball--sending you and your mommy and daddy lots of love!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

That's great news!


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Just checking in to see how little Snowball is doing today.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie updated me on Snowball. He did fairly well today. He even wanted to play a bit and Marie needed to calm him down. His respiration has fluctuated a bit. Marie has not slept well, she continues to worry about him. I think they both need some rest. Hoping for a peaceful night for both of them.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Walter for your continued up-dates---really helps to know what is going on how we should pray. I know Marie is counting on us to be involved in our own ways. You do a great job of keeping us in the loop.
Marie---we send our love to you again, and again---I know you are so worried. Please know that you are not alone---we are happy to journey with you and I, personally, continue to ask God to give you peace, wisdom & rest. We love you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Home from VT and checking in. Hoping for continued improvement and more sleep for them all. Sending (((hugs)))


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the update Walter, that's a good sign that he wanted to play. I hope everyone has a good day and that Snowball is wagging his tail and content snuggled up next to Mommi.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Checking in to see about our little patient? Sending loving prayers & hope that it was a good night! Marie, you never leave our hearts!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Just checking in to see how Snowball and Mom are doing. Hugs from Belle and Petey.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

PorkChop and Emmie want to say a Good Morning to Snowball and Auntie Marie! And hugs and kisses to sweet little Snowball.

p.s. @Walter, thanks for keeping us all updated on the latest! You are the best!


----------



## kaotang (Feb 26, 2016)

I just came on and read this.
Marie, I'm so sorry to hear about Snowball's heart condition. You must be terrified. I'm glad that Snowball is back home with you now. It is important for you both to get some rest and recuperate. I hope Snowball continues to improve and gets back to his old self soon. Sending healing and positive thoughts!

Walter, thanks so much for keeping us updated. If you learn more please let us know. I think we're all anxious to hear more good news soon.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Just checking in! I hope that Snowball will be ok with the meds! Walter please let Marie know to speak with the vet regarding lasik ................. he should be on an electrolyte solution as well as some vitamins and a potassium supplement. As well all know lasik's can wreck havoc on the system


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Patches and I stopping by to say we sure hope this is a much better week for Snowball and his mama.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowball is doing better, sleeping better. Marie tells me that he will cough when he gets excited but overall is improving. He is eating more, so that is a good thing.

I worried about Marie, I know it is so hard for her to sleep, because she needs to be on guard for any problems Snowball is having.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

wkomorow said:


> Snowball is doing better, sleeping better. Marie tells me that he will cough when he gets excited but overall is improving. He is eating more, so that is a good thing.
> 
> I worried about Marie, I know it is so hard for her to sleep, because she needs to be on guard for any problems Snowball is having.


Thanks for the update Walter. I know how it is. For the last year of Trevor's life, I trained myself to wake up every couple of hours or less to make sure he did not have a seizure and that he was breathing. It's an extremely stressful time for Marie that I empathize with. I'm worried about her too. Eating is an excellent sign. I think it's still fresh and hopefully she'll settle into a routine and be able to rest comfortably once she sees he's okay.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Walter. At least things are going in the right direction. :thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Walter I'm so glad your there for Marie, I know she counts on you. Your just the best. By the way I did talk with Marie today.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Thinking of you Marie and Snowball ..
Thank you Walter for the updates..
I was thinking that even though I have not come around as much as I would like to..So many of my FB Friends are the wonderful people from SM where our journey began..
When I read about Snowball I felt like Both Marie and Snowball are my family members and in a way we all are..So I will continue to pray for a complete recovery for our Snowball.Kathy and Baci..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope Snowball is feeling better. I know it's hard and scary. Rules would cough and weeze when he got excited. Sassy does this too. We had two others with CHF and they lived a long and happy life. 
Rylee's CHF came on suddenly due to a mitral valve blowing and we couldn't stop the inevitable 
I pray Snowball will respond well to his meds. He's precious to all of us


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Saw your msg. on FB & continue to pray for you both. I know you are exhausted so praying for extra strength each day. May God show His loviing mercy to you, Marie.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie updated me this morning. Snowball had a good night last night and he slept well. He is eating but not yet as much as normally. Marie was able to get some sleep. The lasix puts Snowball on a pee a lot more than usual schedule, even at night. He started his Enalapril, which should strengthen his heart contractions and make him feel better. All in all things are progressing in the right direction. Paula - I glad you were able to connect with Marie, you always have such a comforting effect on people.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Marie updated me this morning. Snowball had a good night last night and he slept well. He is eating but not yet as much as normally. Marie was able to get some sleep. The lasix puts Snowball on a pee a lot more than usual schedule, even at night. He started his Enalapril, which should strengthen his heart contractions and make him feel better. All in all things are progressing in the right direction. Paula - I glad you were able to connect with Marie, you always have such a comforting effect on people.


That's very encouraging news. I am so happy getting these good updates.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Still praying for Snowball.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Just popping in to keep tabs on our boy and his mama...Happy to hear things are going in the right direction. Prayers continue on this end for sure!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie posted this morning on FB for the first time since Snowball had his episode so I thought I'd copy that on here. Have been updating people on FB with Walter's updates from here so this is a little in reverse from Marie:
"Just a short note to thank everyone so much for all your caring and loving support. I still cannot be online yet because we are still not out of the woods with Snowball. As soon as I am able to do so ... I will post more. For any SM members ... Walter is posting updates for me every day. 
Please continue with prayers ... this has been so stressful and scary. Dr. Jaimie explained how serious this is ... it is more than just congestive heart failure. (thank you, Jaimie) The responses from all of you wonderful ladies has been overwhelming ... it has brought me to tears knowing how much everyone has been there for us. Sending all of you warm love and hugs."


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Such good news Walter---thank you again for keeping the SM family in the loop! God has been gracious on many fronts, and probably even on many we do not recognize! We need to keep the prayers going as he still isn't out of the woods. Marie, we send you loving rest, hugs and whatever you need to keep you encouraged! xoxo


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

So glad Snowball and Marie are home. :heart: Continued prayers that Snowball's condition continues to improve... and that Marie gets some much deserved rest!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Thinking of Snowball and checking in. Sounds like good news so far. One day at a time and hopefully he will get over the hump. Prayers always.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Continued prayers for all. Glad to hear Snowball is eating and making some improvements.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So happy to hear that Snowball is improving....praying so much that he gets better and better each day.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dear friends ...

I really wanted to go back and thank each one of you individually for your caring and support ... I am overwhelmed with how many of you have posted here. I cannot thank you enough ... only to tell you how grateful that I am. 

I am sorry that I have not been posting. I still cannot get much sleep because I am so sensitive to the changes in Snowball's breathing. Although Snowball seems to be doing better ... there are still some ups and downs. It's too early to see how Snowball will do on the new meds ... although so far, so good. 

I cannot ever thank Walter enough for how he has helped ... around the clock ... posting updates from me, for you. He has helped keep me grounded when I become upset worrying about Snowball. He gives me hope and has been such a comfort. 

I will try and post more when I can. I still want to thank each of you individually ... please know that every post means the world to me. 

It's not even a week since all this happened with Snowball ... but, as I told Walter ... it seems like an eternity A big part of my life right now seems to be counting breathes ... sometime it is close to 30 ... and, other times it goes up to the middle 50's. It cannot go above 60 or it is back to the ER. I have to think positive and be cheerful for Snowball ... sometimes it is difficult ... but, I have to do that for him. 

Speaking of breathes ... Snowball takes my breathe away when I look into his eyes and he looks into mine. I am so in love with this precious angel. 

Thank you, again, for your prayers and loving support. Sending love and hugs to everyone.

As for Walter ... he knows that I think he is more than wonderful.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You are very sweet. I have always said that Snowball has the most incredible eyes. You can tell he is a dear sweet soul. Please try and get some rest. I am so happy that Snowball is making progress.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks so much for checking in, Marie. I can't even imagine what you're going through. I'm praying every day gets better with the meds. That counting thing would make me nuts. I'm hoping you won't have to do that too long and you'll just be able to tell if he's okay or in distress. I hope you are also slowly but surely trying to relax a bit now and get rest. You need to think of you as well as Snowball...you need to be there for him and if you're too fatigued it's hard to be all there. Love you <3


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Always carrying you in my heart & thoughts, Marie. You are a survivor---all of your life-lessons have equipped you to take care of this baby boy! We are holding you in our prayers as well. Make all of your time w/him precious---as we will all do w/our babies at home. Something like this reminds us of how fragile life is & how we need each other. Big hugs.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Marie, you and Snowball are in my thoughts and prayers. I just know he will be fine.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

I hope sweet Snowball keeps improving. Sending love and hugs!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you for the update Marie. You guys all continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I hope things continue to improve Marie and Snowball gets properly stabilized so you can all breathe more easily again :tender:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hoping for the best and that he continue to improve with each breath.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thinking of you and Snowball today. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks so much for checking in, Marie. I can't even imagine what you're going through. I'm praying every day gets better with the meds. That counting thing would make me nuts. I'm hoping you won't have to do that too long and you'll just be able to tell if he's okay or in distress. I hope you are also slowly but surely trying to relax a bit now and get rest. You need to think of you as well as Snowball...you need to be there for him and if you're too fatigued it's hard to be all there. Love you <3


Thank you, so much to everyone for coming back and checking in on Snowball. Again, it means the world to me.

Snowball seems to be doing fine so far. After what happened though ... and, how sudden it came on ... I still have a hard time trying to relax more. Walter has been and continues to be such a big help though ... especially in helping me see more of the positive side of things. 

I did call Snowball's cardiologist this afternoon ... because after he plays or runs up the steps ... his heart rate is still up there. The doctor said that as long as his heart rate goes down to a normal respiratory rate after exertion ... and as long as he is not panting ... then it is okay for now.

Sue, the doctor recommends that Snowball's resting respiratory rate be monitored several times a week from now on. It is crucial to try and catch another attack right away.

We are to avoid intravenous or subcutaneous fluid therapy in the future, if possible ... and, then, if needed to contact the cardiologist. He should not receive prednisone in the future. 

Elective anesthesia is to be avoided because it is now a high risk for complications due to the degree of cardiac disease. If needed, the cardiologist will make recommendations for monitoring and anesthetics. As soon Snowball is stable and the recheck bloodwork looks appropriate ... then the doctors will make further decisions regarding his dental. Snowball is in a Catch 22 situation ... because he does have a tooth in the very back that has gingivitis and probably does need to be extracted. That is why last Thursday at this time he had a regular vet appointment ... to do the blood tests for the dental. Then later last Thursday night ... he ended up in the ER on oxygen.

This is the diagnosis for Snowball:

Advanced degenerative valvular disease
Severe mitral valve regurgitation causing heart murmur
Mild tricuspid valve regurgitation contributing to heart murmur
Flail tip of anterior mitral valve leaflet - ruptured chordae tendineae
Only mild left anthill chamber dilation
Mild eccentric left ventricular contractility
Left-sided congestive heart failure . secondary to ruptured chordae tendinae and sudden severe mitral regurgitation

Walter has been explaining all of this to me ... as you can see, there is a lot to digest and understand.

I will either update more or ask Water to continue to help me. He has the gift of explaining things clearly and in less words than me. 

Thank you, once again, for your caring, love, and support.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie,

I am so glad at least some things are returning to normal. The fact that he wants to be so active is a really good sign. It will take time before you are back into your routines. Right now you are naturally looking from issues. I was the same way with Luck three years ago. Now I so much more relaxed.

How is his appetite doing? And also important, are you getting more rest?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Marie,
> 
> I am so glad at least some things are returning to normal. The fact that he wants to be so active is a really good sign. It will take time before you are back into your routines. Right now you are naturally looking from issues. I was the same way with Luck three years ago. Now I so much more relaxed.
> 
> How is his appetite doing? And also important, are you getting more rest?


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - a lot to digest for sure. :w00t: I'll have to go to medical school and let you know my thoughts. :innocent: All kidding aside (had to lighten things up after all this) I'm hoping that things will simmer down for the three of you, that the meds will help and that Snowball will continue to improve. As Walter said, I'm happy that Snowball wants to be active. If he was lying around listless I'd be more worried and what kind of quality of life would that be. Yes a Catch 22 with the dental but you sound like you have a great cardiologist and he'll work to make sure that no unnecessary risks are taken for Snowball's heart. Love you and hoping each day will be a little easier. :hugging:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Marie,
> 
> I am so glad at least some things are returning to normal. The fact that he wants to be so active is a really good sign. It will take time before you are back into your routines. Right now you are naturally looking from issues. I was the same way with Luck three years ago. Now I so much more relaxed.
> 
> How is his appetite doing? And also important, are you getting more rest?


His appetite is great. Well, at dinner he is leaving a little in his bowl ... but, he is still getting enough. I think he has always eaten larger portions than most Maltese. (a cup of mixed veggies and chicken breast) And, that is not counting his snap peas on the side. For breakfast he has an egg and about a dozen blueberries (organic) and often mango, too. I always make sure he has blueberries. And, more snap peas ... those are both treats and dessert to him! LOL

And, then he has his Fruitables. 

With that, his BM's are very healthy. I just hope with the larger dose of the Enalapril tomorrow that things stay the same with his appetite.

Sleep for me? Still working on that ... but, I am getting some. Snowball is extremely attached to me around the clock now.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marie, it all sounds encouraging!!!!!! Let's just hope/pray that it stays stable & that you can soon catch up w/your rest.


----------



## Miyuki1.. (Dec 30, 2015)

Great that he's better!!! That is a lot to take in... hope he feels normal again very very soon! Cna't imagine what you're going through, Marie.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Marie, it's so good to hear this update although that is definitely a lot to take in. Usually we hear that a pup has a murmur or chf and no idea what else this could mean or might involve. BUT Marie, you know what else I hear?...when things return to normal and when he plays and runs up the steps. I hear a happy pup and one that loves to cuddle up with Mommi. I hope soon you can relax more and put this behind you so the scary stuff does not feel so fresh, that will lessen, even with the extra monitoring and care. I do think Snowball eats more than Jodi, who at most eats a 1/2 cup at each meal, with a little dried pure bites chicken crumbled on top. Sometimes some veggies, mostly carrots or peas, for treats but not every day. It sounds like he is eating well so that's definitely a good sign. Gotta go get ready for work now but I will check back later....sending more hugs and kisses for you and Snowball Pie.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maglily said:


> Hi Marie, it's so good to hear this update although that is definitely a lot to take in. Usually we hear that a pup has a murmur or chf and no idea what else this could mean or might involve. BUT Marie, you know what else I hear?...when things return to normal and when he plays and runs up the steps. I hear a happy pup and one that loves to cuddle up with Mommi. I hope soon you can relax more and put this behind you so the scary stuff does not feel so fresh, that will lessen, even with the extra monitoring and care. I do think Snowball eats more than Jodi, who at most eats a 1/2 cup at each meal, with a little dried pure bites chicken crumbled on top. Sometimes some veggies, mostly carrots or peas, for treats but not every day. It sounds like he is eating well so that's definitely a good sign. Gotta go get ready for work now but I will check back later....sending more hugs and kisses for you and Snowball Pie.


:goodpost:
Jodi said it so well Marie! I think Snowball is in exactly the right spot with you! Don't forget to take LOTS of pictures---we can never see too many! Sending you, Felix & your boy all our love!:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Maglily said:


> Hi Marie, it's so good to hear this update although that is definitely a lot to take in. Usually we hear that a pup has a murmur or chf and no idea what else this could mean or might involve. BUT Marie, you know what else I hear?...when things return to normal and when he plays and runs up the steps. I hear a happy pup and one that loves to cuddle up with Mommi. I hope soon you can relax more and put this behind you so the scary stuff does not feel so fresh, that will lessen, even with the extra monitoring and care. I do think Snowball eats more than Jodi, who at most eats a 1/2 cup at each meal, with a little dried pure bites chicken crumbled on top. Sometimes some veggies, mostly carrots or peas, for treats but not every day. It sounds like he is eating well so that's definitely a good sign. Gotta go get ready for work now but I will check back later....sending more hugs and kisses for you and Snowball Pie.


How beautifully said. Hope the little boy is doing well today.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I just want to let you know that I am thinking good thoughts for you,Marie, and our precious Snowball.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Maglily said:


> Hi Marie, it's so good to hear this update although that is definitely a lot to take in. Usually we hear that a pup has a murmur or chf and no idea what else this could mean or might involve. BUT Marie, you know what else I hear?...when things return to normal and when he plays and runs up the steps. I hear a happy pup and one that loves to cuddle up with Mommi. I hope soon you can relax more and put this behind you so the scary stuff does not feel so fresh, that will lessen, even with the extra monitoring and care. I do think Snowball eats more than Jodi, who at most eats a 1/2 cup at each meal, with a little dried pure bites chicken crumbled on top. Sometimes some veggies, mostly carrots or peas, for treats but not every day. It sounds like he is eating well so that's definitely a good sign. Gotta go get ready for work now but I will check back later....sending more hugs and kisses for you and Snowball Pie.




Brenda yes you couldn't have said it better. Oh yes little Snowball loves his mommi:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie wrote me this afternoon, she called the doctor because Snowball was not acting like himself. They recommended increasing his PepsidAC and reducing his Enalapril. She was told to monitor him tonight and if he is not back to himself tomorrow AM, she will bring him back in. On the positive side, one of the side effects of Enalapril is tummy upset and his behavior to me seemed to be consistent with that. I know that Marie is worried but she sounded upbeat. He is hoping for a good night.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Enalapril made Rylee loose his appetite too so we had to jazz up his food to make it more tempting to him. It was a struggle to get him to eat.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

A little sad to see he's feeling off but that's good, that it is likely due to one of his meds. Hopefully he is feeling better already.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Checking in as I fly home from Boston and was glad to see he is feeling better to play. I am with Sue, I need to go back to school to understand it all but thank goodness there is medical care that allows us to cherish each day more we have with our little ones. Hugs from 30,000 feet!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Awe. Hope Snowball feels better and the adjustment in medication helps. Continued prayers for little Snowball.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Am hoping the tweaking of meds will help. There's a lot of that with CHF. Hoping Snowball has a good night and does better in the morning.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowball had a pretty peaceful night last night, though at times he does breath a bit heavy. He is a picture of him sleeping, what a precious angel:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Bless his little heart and I hope that he continues to improve. And what a little "Sweetheart"!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I have wanted for several days to thank each one of my SM friends individually for all of wonderful posts here. You will never know how much it has meant to me. I still am going back to re-read each post individually. I will try and respond to any questions.

Snowball will not leave my side. I am kind of concerned because I mean full time. He will sit there and look at me for the longest time ... and, then if I am busy ... he will go to sleep. He still gets up during the night several times ... but, he is eating, has normal BM's and plays with his favorite tuggie toy a little bit. So, I am trying to keep positive. 

Thank you, with all my heart ... for being there for us. 
_
Sylvia
Jane and Addison
Kathy (pippersmom)
Alexandra
Lynn
Sherry
Paula
Tracey
Brenda
Kerry
Lydia
Linda
Donna
Cindy
Edie
Sandi
Kim
April
Mags
Sue (Tyler's Mom)
Michelle
Maggie
Sophie Ann
Kathy (kathlyn)
Vinh and Ann
Zooey
Nida
Barb
Jane
Dawn
Janene
Glo
Courtney
Florence
Maureen
Kathleen
Miyuki1 ...

And, of course ... Snowball's beloved Uncle Walter. 

And ... SM friends on FB (I hope I didn't miss anyone )

Dianne (Rocky's mom)
Tami
Dianne (Cee Cee's Mom)
Alice (Mia's Mom)
Janine
Deborah
Elaine 
Becky (Heini's Mommy)
Debbie (Daisy's Mom)
Anna
Suzi
Pat 
Jay Jay
Bronwyn
Maureen
Margaret
Rhonda
Tina
Nanci
Brit
Jill
Debbie Padilla
Jaimie 
Marisa
Debbie Ann
Jo
Sue Grayson
Marti
Glenda
Mary
Betty
Audrey
Liz
Crystal







_


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

wkomorow said:


> Snowball had a pretty peaceful night last night, though at times he does breath a bit heavy. He is a picture of him sleeping, what a precious angel:
> 
> View attachment 238114


oh snowball, precious little angel. I am very happy that he is back home. I read all about how he is doing in this thread now and my heart is aching..on the other hand I am happy to read he is doing fine and is back home and up and about, and also is getting enough snuggles with mummy :wub::wub:

I hope from the bottom of my heart, that the medication will help and that the dental can be sorted out without having the danger of an surgery and the 
anesthesia. you must be so, so so worried marie, I hope you will find sleep and rest inbetween watching and monitoring your little boy, he needs you there!!!
I know these days when you can't put your eye of them, because everything seems as if it could be dangerous. some days heinis breathing is bad ( I do run a list with his breathing frequency every couple of hours and on bad days, every hour)... and that makes one be alert all the time, which is exhausting. so don't forget to rest marie, especially as you yourself are fragile too.
I send you all our love, heinis and mine. and wish you so much, all the very best, only the best and much much love!!

kindest regards
heini & becky


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

HEINI said:


> oh snowball, precious little angel. I am very happy that he is back home. I read all about how he is doing in this thread now and my heart is aching..on the other hand I am happy to read he is doing fine and is back home and up and about, and also is getting enough snuggles with mummy :wub::wub:
> 
> I hope from the bottom of my heart, that the medication will help and that the dental can be sorted out without having the danger of an surgery and the
> anesthesia. you must be so, so so worried marie, I hope you will find sleep and rest inbetween watching and monitoring your little boy, he needs you there!!!
> ...


 I miss you Becky, is Heini ok? 

Marie you and Snowball are in my thoughts and prayers:wub: that's such a precious picture of him:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

HEINI said:


> oh snowball, precious little angel. I am very happy that he is back home. I read all about how he is doing in this thread now and my heart is aching..on the other hand I am happy to read he is doing fine and is back home and up and about, and also is getting enough snuggles with mummy :wub::wub:
> 
> I hope from the bottom of my heart, that the medication will help and that the dental can be sorted out without having the danger of an surgery and the
> anesthesia. you must be so, so so worried marie, I hope you will find sleep and rest inbetween watching and monitoring your little boy, he needs you there!!!
> ...


Becky, you are such a beautiful young woman ... inside and out. You have not been on SM for a while and you and Heini have been so missed here. I am so touched that even though I read all of your beautiful and touching messages on Facebook about Snowball ... that you are here, too.

I have been thinking about you and Heini a lot because I know darling Heini is older, too ... our fluff babies have grown up together on SM. It sounds as though you and Heini have some challenges, too. Please share so that you can receive support on SM, too. You are so loved by so many. I think about what an Earth Angel you were to your beloved grandparents. And, of course, to Heini, too.

My love to you and precious Heini. Hugs, and kisses, too.:heart: 




Matilda's mommy said:


> I miss you Becky, is Heini ok?
> 
> Marie you and Snowball are in my thoughts and prayers:wub: that's such a precious picture of him:wub:


And, you know that you are in my thoughts and prayers, darling Paula. This isn't fair that you are going through so much. I think I am going to have to have a heart to heart talk with God. You were the one who told me to talk to Him like He is a best friend. He might not like what I have to say.:innocent:

That is how Snowball looks while he is sleeping, for sure. I don't even know if I thanked Walter for posting the picture. He has done so much to help ... I am forever grateful to him.

I hope nobody misses reading post #113.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

And I need to tell everyone that you sound so much better. I know you are still worried, but I sense more of a relief as the little one continues to improve.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Bless his little heart and I hope that he continues to improve. And what a little "Sweetheart"!!


Aww ... thank you, Linda. :wub:



wkomorow said:


> And I need to tell everyone that you sound so much better. I know you are still worried, but I sense more of a relief as the little one continues to improve.


And I need to tell everyone again ... how grateful I am to you ... for always helping me to try and think positive on this journey.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Snowball had a pretty peaceful night last night, though at times he does breath a bit heavy. He is a picture of him sleeping, what a precious angel:
> 
> View attachment 238114



He is so precious....sweet dreams Snowball:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Came in to read this, Marie. So glad he's home with you. Love you both.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Snowball looks much better in the picture that Walter posted yesterday. I'm so glad that he's getting some much needed rest. He's been through a lot and it will take time for him to get his strength back.

Hugs and kisses from Awntie Lynn. Now, Marie, I'm fussing at you to try to get a little rest. Getting yourself sick won't help Snowball. And you know if you need some help, all you have to do is let me know and I'll bet there -- and I don't care how the house looks. LOL


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so glad Snowball is resting easier.. It really takes a lot out of them. Hugs to you!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Snowball looks so peaceful in the pic that Walter posted. I'm sure the reason he won't leave your side is because he was frightened from the terrible ordeal he went through. Prayers for you and Snowball. And big hugs!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Rylee was the same way,he didn't understand what was happening to him..


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Just checking in on auntie's little Snowball Pie:wub: uncle Lorin sends his love and wants you to know he prays everyday for you little one

Marie I hope you got some sleep, maybe you and little Snowball can nap this afternoon


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marie, you know you are always on my heart w/your baby! I know God is giving you strength each day---not for tomorrow, but just like the manna in the wilderness---just for today! So each day afresh I ask for you both, along w. Felix for your portion for today. 
Thank you too, Walter for being there for Marie---and for everyone else in difficulty. You are amazing & such a blessing.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Always thinking of you and precious Snowball, dear Marie!

My thoughts and prayers are with you both.

Thanks for sharing the sweet photo of your little angel while sleeping! 

Sending much love and ongoing recovery wishes your way!

Alexandra


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Marie, your strength through all of this with Snowball is amazing!:wub: I think I would be a basket case..you are such a great mom to our little man. He looks so content and adorable in the photo...I pray every day he gets better and will be with us for many years to come..:wub::grouphug:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Just checking in for some news, thinking of you both!

Hugs,
Alexandra, Ullana & Vanessa :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> He is so precious....sweet dreams Snowball:wub::wub::wub:


Thank you, Auntie Brenda. My Mommi and I love you. :wub:


Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Came in to read this, Marie. So glad he's home with you. Love you both.


Linda, thank you so much ... you are missed being here on SM more often. Love you too, dear friend. Hugs and love to you and Bounce ... and, Bonnie Marie in Heaven. :heart:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Snowball looks much better in the picture that Walter posted yesterday. I'm so glad that he's getting some much needed rest. He's been through a lot and it will take time for him to get his strength back.
> 
> Hugs and kisses from Awntie Lynn. Now, Marie, I'm fussing at you to try to get a little rest. Getting yourself sick won't help Snowball. And you know if you need some help, all you have to do is let me know and I'll bet there -- and I don't care how the house looks. LOL


Thank you, Lynn. I am okay. I know you would be here in a heartbeat ... you are a wonderful friend. :wub: I have given myself a break for a little while with cleaning the house myself. I have hired an awesome young lady who has been so helpful so that I can devote all my time to Snowball for now. You are right though ... I do care how the house looks. I like clean and organized.  


michellerobison said:


> I'm so glad Snowball is resting easier.. It really takes a lot out of them. Hugs to you!


Thank you so much, Michelle. He still is not able to sleep often throughout the night. Actually, that has been going on well before he ended up in the hospital. Now I wonder if there is some kind of connection. Hugs back to you. :wub: Thinking of you and your recent tests for your breathing issues. 



sherry said:


> Snowball looks so peaceful in the pic that Walter posted. I'm sure the reason he won't leave your side is because he was frightened from the terrible ordeal he went through. Prayers for you and Snowball. And big hugs!


Thank you so much, Sherry. Hugs back to you, too. :wub:




Matilda's mommy said:


> Just checking in on auntie's little Snowball Pie:wub: uncle Lorin sends his love and wants you to know he prays everyday for you little one
> 
> Marie I hope you got some sleep, maybe you and little Snowball can nap this afternoon


Snowball thanks his Uncle Lorin for his love and saying prayers for him. :wub: Love to both of you.



edelweiss said:


> Marie, you know you are always on my heart w/your baby! I know God is giving you strength each day---not for tomorrow, but just like the manna in the wilderness---just for today! So each day afresh I ask for you both, along w. Felix for your portion for today.
> Thank you too, Walter for being there for Marie---and for everyone else in difficulty. You are amazing & such a blessing.


Sandi, thank you for all of your loving and supportive messages ... it means the world to me. :wub:

Walter ... yes, he is amazing. I told him though that I want him in my life for the more happier moments, too ... not just to cry on his shoulder when things are challenging. I am sure I am not the only one who feels that way. 



Alexa said:


> Always thinking of you and precious Snowball, dear Marie!
> 
> My thoughts and prayers are with you both.
> 
> ...


Beautiful Alexandra ... you are such a wonderful friend. Thank you so much for always being there for us. Sending you and Ullana many hugs and lots of love. We will talk soon on the phone. :heart:




aprilb said:


> Marie, your strength through all of this with Snowball is amazing!:wub: I think I would be a basket case..you are such a great mom to our little man. He looks so content and adorable in the photo...I pray every day he gets better and will be with us for many years to come..:wub::grouphug:


April, thank you so much that you are here for us. It touches me more than you realize. Thank you so much for your love, support and prayers. :wub:



Alexa said:


> Just checking in for some news, thinking of you both!
> 
> Hugs,
> Alexandra, Ullana & Vanessa :wub:


Thank you again, Alexandra. I am thinking of you and Ullana ... I hope you are both feeling better ... I appreciate you checking in when I know you have things going on on that end, too. You truly are a wonderful friend. More love and hugs for you and Ullana.:wub::heart:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you so much, again ... to all of my wonderful friends who have been here for us.

Just a small update. Snowball seems to be doing fine ... except for one restful night ... the nights have been especially more challenging. He has been having a difficult time staying asleep for long. He will try and move around to get into a more comfortable position as I hear him make sounds that I can only describe as the soft sound of a bumblebee. He also will awaken me and wants my attention. So, I wake up and hold him and talk to him for a few minutes. Then we go back to sleep and I am awakened within another forty-five minutes to an hour or so. But, despite that, he is still eating well and having normal BM's. He plays a little bit ... but, not yet up to what he did before. Walter does gently remind me that it is going to take awhile for Snowball to gain back more strength, etc.

The good news is that Krisi and Snowball's regular vet at Leesburg Veterinary Hospital have been working together so that Snowball will have his lab work and check-up done right here at home this Friday morning. He will also be receiving his first antibiotic injection ... Convenia here at home. I have been so worried about taking Snowball into the office for another appointment ... and especially right now. We think that his last office visit might have exacerbated him ending up in the ER with the CHF issues. So, having Krisi here (for anyone who does not already know ... Krisi was his first vet and is his Godmother ... and she and her husband now have their own holistic vet practice) So, this is a blessing for me and Snowball.

After his labs results come back and if there are no issues from that ... the cardiologist will probably try seeing if he can tolerate the higher dose of Elanapril better than the first time around.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Was glad to check back and see that Snowball will get his injection at home and from Krisi whom you both know and love. It will be really good for her to put eyes on him and do the shot. I know it's the best of all worlds to have this. 
Was thinking...Tyler sleeps through the night but I know that he wakes up and moves throughout the night. Sometimes I'll hear and see it but other times I will wake up say in an hour and see that he went from one end of the bed to the other. He's always done that so wondering if Snowball did some of it before but you weren't "on alert" as much as now so slept through some of it. As both you and Walter said, he's gone through a major health issue and just like us at a certain age, you just don't pop back like it was nothing. Slow steady improvement is good and could be the best to be expected unless he was a 2 year old. Hoping for that improvement every day. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marie, I know the stress you are under---when Lisi was so sick I could not settle down for fear of it exacerbating. I am a very light sleeper & she sleeps in our room so I was not doing well with it at all. I wish I had some good, workable advice, but I know it often isn't workable when we are worried. Just sleep when you can & pray for strength each day! I wish that wishing would help him get better quicker. 'Love you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie, It is great news that they able to do the injection and blood draw at home, that will greatly reduce his stress and minimum stress is important right now. Snowball is making real progress and I hope you are able to relax more.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I haven't posted here much, but I have tried to keep up with Snowball's progress. I'll be praying for improvement and needed rest for you and Snowball.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

vinhle68 said:


> We're very happy to hear of this wonderful news! Welcome home Snowball! You hang in there little buddy and wishing you a speedy recovery soon so you can be spoiled by your Mommy again! Hugs and kisses to both Mommy and Snowball!





vinhle68 said:


> Great news indeed! Glad to hear that Snowball and Marie finally get some needed rest!





vinhle68 said:


> PorkChop and Emmie want to say a Good Morning to Snowball and Auntie Marie! And hugs and kisses to sweet little Snowball.
> 
> p.s. @Walter, thanks for keeping us all updated on the latest! You are the best!
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Was glad to check back and see that Snowball will get his injection at home and from Krisi whom you both know and love. It will be really good for her to put eyes on him and do the shot. I know it's the best of all worlds to have this.
> Was thinking...Tyler sleeps through the night but I know that he wakes up and moves throughout the night. Sometimes I'll hear and see it but other times I will wake up say in an hour and see that he went from one end of the bed to the other. He's always done that so wondering if Snowball did some of it before but you weren't "on alert" as much as now so slept through some of it. As both you and Walter said, he's gone through a major health issue and just like us at a certain age, you just don't pop back like it was nothing. Slow steady improvement is good and could be the best to be expected unless he was a 2 year old. Hoping for that improvement every day. :wub:


Thank you, Sue. :wub:



edelweiss said:


> Marie, I know the stress you are under---when Lisi was so sick I could not settle down for fear of it exacerbating. I am a very light sleeper & she sleeps in our room so I was not doing well with it at all. I wish I had some good, workable advice, but I know it often isn't workable when we are worried. Just sleep when you can & pray for strength each day! I wish that wishing would help him get better quicker. 'Love you.


Sandi, thank you for sharing about Lisi. I, too, am a light sleeper.:wub:



wkomorow said:


> Marie, It is great news that they able to do the injection and blood draw at home, that will greatly reduce his stress and minimum stress is important right now. Snowball is making real progress and I hope you are able to relax more.


On Sunday afternoon, I decided to turn on the TV and watch a movie. Don't ask me why ... but, a good movie can put me to sleep. LOL I have been told that it is because it can have a hypnotizing effect on me. I was watching *Under The Tuscan Sun* ... a movie that I love. But, no ... I didn't fall asleep. I watched it again right after the first time ... nope ... five hours later, I was still awake. 





revakb2 said:


> I haven't posted here much, but I have tried to keep up with Snowball's progress. I'll be praying for improvement and needed rest for you and Snowball.
> 
> Thank you, Reva ... for thinking about us. I appreciate so much you posted here on SM ... you, too have been missed.:wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers that Snowball feels better!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

It sounds like Snowball is improving. Such good news that his Godmother can give him his shot so he doesn't have to go to the vet!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So glad Snowball is able to get his treatment at home. Praying for continued improvement and better nights sleep for all.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maddysmom said:


> Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers that Snowball feels better!


Thank you, Joanne.:wub:



sherry said:


> It sounds like Snowball is improving. Such good news that his Godmother can give him his shot so he doesn't have to go to the vet!


Thank you, Sherry. :wub: Yes, I am so grateful that Krisi can do the lab work and antibiotic treatment here at home.



TLR said:


> So glad Snowball is able to get his treatment at home. Praying for continued improvement and better nights sleep for all.


Thank you, Tracey. :wub: He is still keeping me up at night around two or three in the morning ... he just won't let me sleep. Thank goodness, I can sleep in later. Today he started coughing a lot when playing and running. I am supposed to call the cardiologist if this continues ... but, I will try and hold off until Friday morning when Krisi is here.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Marie, sending prayers for you and Snowball. It's so scary when they are sick. After Maggie's near death experience with Addison's Disease, it took me months to relax and resume a normal life. Actually, Maggie resumed normal life long before I did. I spent many a sleepless night watching her sleep peacefully. I wonder if that's what happening with you. Maybe Snowball wakes you up and then you can't go back to sleep. Hopefully it will get better as you both adjust. Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maggie's mommy said:


> Marie, sending prayers for you and Snowball. It's so scary when they are sick. After Maggie's near death experience with Addison's Disease, it took me months to relax and resume a normal life. Actually, Maggie resumed normal life long before I did. I spent many a sleepless night watching her sleep peacefully. I wonder if that's what happening with you. Maybe Snowball wakes you up and then you can't go back to sleep. Hopefully it will get better as you both adjust. Sending positive thoughts your way.


Thank you, Maggie.:wub:

I can honestly say that last night was the best sleep I have had in the past two weeks since all of this began. Snowball did wake up at least twice to use the pee pad ... but, then he went back to sleep and slept pretty peacefully throughout the night. Usually he wakes me up around two or three o'clock and won't allow me to go back to sleep ... but, last night was different. I did hear him breath a little more rapidly a few times during the night ... but, I would just softly talk to him to see if the breathing would slow down ... and, it did ... so, I guess it had to do with him dreaming ... I am not sure yet.

Maggie, before Snowball ended up in the ER and ICU ... he had been waking me up practically every night around two or three o'clock in the morning. This has been happening for several months. And, then he wouldn't let me go back to sleep until the sun came up. This had been going on for several months with no concrete explanation from the professionals why this might be happening. One vet thought it might be some arthritis that was waking him up at night. Or, maybe he was testing me in some way. However,, after he became sick ... and when it continued to happen, then I worried that it might be related in some way to the heart issues. It is still a mystery.

The good news is that today was his first day outside when he walked a little bit, too. I was hoping my breath ... but, he did fine. I just had to reassure him when we got into the car that we were going for fun ride and a walk. I know at first he was afraid we were going back to the doctor when he started shaking. 

It was a perfect day to get him outside ... in the middle 60's ... not too warm nor too cold ... with a slight soft breeze and the sun shining. 

Tomorrow he gets his blood work and starts on the antibiotic ... done here at home with Dr. Krisi. Please say a prayer that his lab results will be okay.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Marie...I'm happy to read that you slept good last night and Snowball had a better night.
I'll keep my positive thoughts that each day and night gets better for you both.
Xo


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So good to hear. I bet he enjoyed being outside. I could not be happier. You and Snowball deserve some rest.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

That's great news, Marie. I hope he enjoyed the fresh air. I'm glad you got much needed rest too. 

I will definitely keep Snowball--you and Felix--in my thoughts tomorrow when Dr. Krisi. comes. I can't wait to hear the results--I hope that they are good.

You've been in my thoughts everyday and I can't wait to catch up and talk to you!

Trissie, Tyler and I send you guys tons of love and hugs and kisses:wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Good to hear you got a good nights sleep and a joy ride with Snowball.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maddysmom said:


> Marie...I'm happy to read that you slept good last night and Snowball had a better night.
> I'll keep my positive thoughts that each day and night gets better for you both.
> Xo


Thank you, Joanne. :wub:



wkomorow said:


> So good to hear. I bet he enjoyed being outside. I could not be happier. You and Snowball deserve some rest.


Not only did Snowball enjoy being outside ... but, his Mommi did, too. It was the perfect day for him to be outside. 

And, I am happy that Snowball's wonderful Uncle Walter is happy. :wub: 





kd1212 said:


> That's great news, Marie. I hope he enjoyed the fresh air. I'm glad you got much needed rest too.
> 
> I will definitely keep Snowball--you and Felix--in my thoughts tomorrow when Dr. Krisi. comes. I can't wait to hear the results--I hope that they are good.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Kim.:wub: The same here ... cannot wait to catch up and talk to you. Hugs, love, and kisses back to you, Trissie, and Tyler.


TLR said:


> Good to hear you got a good nights sleep and a joy ride with Snowball.


Thank you so much, Tracey. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What great news! Slow & steady wins the race! :chili::chili:
Marie, your staying vibrant will keep Snowball more positive also---win-win! But I know you already know that. :wub:
Let us know how things go w/Dr. K & the test results---we will be waiting on the bench!:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I hope the results are good  He is sounding on the mend. I am sure you will be watching him very carefully for any symptoms worsening though. Very hard on you :tender:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> What great news! Slow & steady wins the race! :chili::chili:
> Marie, your staying vibrant will keep Snowball more positive also---win-win! But I know you already know that. :wub:
> Let us know how things go w/Dr. K & the test results---we will be waiting on the bench!:Waiting::Waiting:





silverhaven said:


> I hope the results are good  He is sounding on the mend. I am sure you will be watching him very carefully for any symptoms worsening though. Very hard on you :tender:


Thank you, Sandi and Maureen. Krisi and her husband, Jeremy (he is a vet tech) were here this afternoon. We rescheduled for this afternoon instead of this morning. It took a little while to draw Snowball's blood because it had to be drawn from his neck under the chin area. His veins are too thin where they normally draw blood. He was such a trooper, bless his heart. 

Jeremy came back a little later to give Snowball the Convenia (antibiotic) injection ... that will remain in his system for two weeks. It was kind of cute because after the injection ... Snowball came over and sat down in front of me and didn't move at all ... he looked like a little statue. The antibiotic was packed in ice ... so, after the injection ... Jeremy said it probably felt really odd to Snowball ... and, that was why Snowball sat there like he wondered what had just happened to him.

I am feeling a little ... well, I don't know the word for it. Krisi is trying to help me prepare for what might happen in the future. I am being cheerful for Snowball ... but, it's still hard looking at him and realizing how things changed two weeks ago. I keep on thinking how beautiful and healthy he looked right before he ended up in the ER. He still looks healthy most of the time ... but, he is more fragile now. 

All in all though ... it was a good day. I made sure he had a special dinner tonight ... and, he gobbled it up to the point he was licking his little dish clean! Right now he is sleeping next to me. I hope he can sleep through the night. If not ... his Mommi is here for him.


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm glad he is home with you. And I pray that your nights will be calm and your days blessed as he regains his strength.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie I'll be praying you and little Snowball have sweet sleep. You are the best momma to him, he's such a special little one, give him loves from his auntie Paula :wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So happy to hear Snowballs injection went well. Have been thinking and praying for all of you. I can't imagine how difficult this must be for you. So happy he could be home with you for this treatment.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Marie, I'm happy to see that Snowball is getting better each day. Poor little guy was shaking in the car, but thankfully he enjoyed his car ride that day. And that was wonderful that they could come to the house (for the blood test and antibiotic). Sorry I have not been around I was visiting my parents last week for a few days but I have been thinking about you and sending good thoughts and prayers. I know what you are saying about looking at Snowball differently, but remember he is gaining strength too and hasn't quite bounced back.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

It sounds like the injection went well! Riley has to have his blood drawn in the same place. Hopefully since the antibiotic lasts for 2 weeks you will notice a good improvement. Just try to get plenty of rest yourself. Snowball can sense when you are uneasy.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Gabbee15 said:


> I'm glad he is home with you. And I pray that your nights will be calm and your days blessed as he regains his strength.


Thank you, Grace.:tender: Last night he slept pretty restfully throughout the night ... so, I did, too. 



Matilda's mommy said:


> Marie I'll be praying you and little Snowball have sweet sleep. You are the best momma to him, he's such a special little one, give him loves from his auntie Paula :wub:


Thank you, Paula.:wub: Snowball slept well last night. His breathing did get more rapid a few times ... it went up to 44bpm once while he was sleeping ... and then I was holding my breath ... but, it went back down. I gave him hugs and kisses from you.:wub: 



TLR said:


> So happy to hear Snowballs injection went well. Have been thinking and praying for all of you. I can't imagine how difficult this must be for you. So happy he could be home with you for this treatment.


Aww ... thank you so much, Tracey. :wub: 

I keep on counting my blessings that Snowball could be here at home for the treatments. And, Krisi and Jeremy ... they are Earth Angels ... Krisi even trimmed Snowball's nails and the hair on his paws for me. And, she gave him a full body check-up. She thinks that keeping him as stress free as possible right now is a priority ... so, going to the groomers, even for a nail trim, is not the best thing for now. 



Maglily said:


> Hi Marie, I'm happy to see that Snowball is getting better each day. Poor little guy was shaking in the car, but thankfully he enjoyed his car ride that day. And that was wonderful that they could come to the house (for the blood test and antibiotic). Sorry I have not been around I was visiting my parents last week for a few days but I have been thinking about you and sending good thoughts and prayers. I know what you are saying about looking at Snowball differently, but remember he is gaining strength too and hasn't quite bounced back.


Thank you so much, Brenda. You are such a wonderful, wonderful friend and you are very loved.:wub:



sherry said:


> It sounds like the injection went well! Riley has to have his blood drawn in the same place. Hopefully since the antibiotic lasts for 2 weeks you will notice a good improvement. Just try to get plenty of rest yourself. Snowball can sense when you are uneasy.


Thank you, Sherry. :wub: So, you understand about the blood drawn from the neck area. Krisi and Jeremy did such a great job though ... Snowball didn't even flinch. Of course, he was probably scared out of his wits. But, he really handled everything so well. Thank you, Sherry for checking in ... that means so much to me. :wub:


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh my goodness I have been out of the country and now catching up! I can't believe what I'm reading!! So sad this is happening to snowball.  Oliver had CHF. He was diagnosed when he 8 and lived to be over 13. Although I know the ER visits oh too well and my thoughts deeply go out to you. Oliver was a trooper as all our furbabies are for us. Give him extra kisses and hugs from me too!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Smtf773 said:


> Oh my goodness I have been out of the country and now catching up! I can't believe what I'm reading!! So sad this is happening to snowball.  Oliver had CHF. He was diagnosed when he 8 and lived to be over 13. Although I know the ER visits oh too well and my thoughts deeply go out to you. Oliver was a trooper as all our furbabies are for us. Give him extra kisses and hugs from me too!!!


Thank you so much, Stacey. I gave Snowball the hugs and kisses from you. :wub:

Please PM me if you have any tips that might help me help Snowball.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

oh marie, I am very happy to read you both went out for a little walk and some fresh air. hopefully you can relax more and more and everyday life can be a bit more like normal. I hope you both will enjoy every moment together. maybe only months, but maybe years, so don't be sad, be cheerful and enjoy that you both have eachother. :wub::wub:



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I am being cheerful for Snowball ... but, it's still hard looking at him and realizing how things changed two weeks ago. I keep on thinking how beautiful and healthy he looked right before he ended up in the ER. He still looks healthy most of the time ... but, he is more fragile now.


I can so very much understand and feel what you mean. and I hope that the fragileness will not be interfered with. 

I wish you both the very, very, very best. much good time together, love and happieness. and a good night sleep )

all our love
heini& becky


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

HEINI said:


> oh marie, I am very happy to read you both went out for a little walk and some fresh air. hopefully you can relax more and more and everyday life can be a bit more like normal. I hope you both will enjoy every moment together. maybe only months, but maybe years, so don't be sad, be cheerful and enjoy that you both have eachother. :wub::wub:
> 
> 
> I can so very much understand and feel what you mean. and I hope that the fragileness will not be interfered with.
> ...


Becky, you are such a sweetheart. Thank you so much for everything you have expressed here. Your words have touched me deeply. :heart: Sending you and Heini much love from me and Snowball.:heart:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Marie, just read through your last updates on Snowball and keep praying he will recover day by day.
Good news he starts to sleep a bit better, this is a very good and positive sign.

I know how difficult and hard this all is for you. But you are a wonderful and caring mommy, Snowball feels that and I keep you both in my thoughts and prayers every day.

Hope you feel better soon, my dear friend! 

Thousand hugs and kisses from us!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

HEINI said:


> oh marie, I am very happy to read you both went out for a little walk and some fresh air. hopefully you can relax more and more and everyday life can be a bit more like normal. I hope you both will enjoy every moment together. maybe only months, but maybe years, so don't be sad, be cheerful and enjoy that you both have each other. :wub::wub:
> 
> 
> I can so very much understand and feel what you mean. and I hope that the fragileness will not be interfered with.
> ...





Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Becky, you are such a sweetheart. Thank you so much for everything you have expressed here. Your words have touched me deeply. :heart: Sending you and Heini much love from me and Snowball.:heart:





Alexa said:


> Marie, just read through your last updates on Snowball and keep praying he will recover day by day.
> Good news he starts to sleep a bit better, this is a very good and positive sign.
> 
> I know how difficult and hard this all is for you. But you are a wonderful and caring mommy, Snowball feels that and I keep you both in my thoughts and prayers every day.
> ...


Aww ... thank you so much, Alexandra. 

I am feeling fine considering everything. I am just trying to take one day at a time right now. 

Around eight o'clock this morning I am taking Snowball for a walk to his favorite walking spot in Leesburg ... actually it is very close to the ER center. This will be a big deal for Snowball because it really is his favorite place to walk. The doctor's instructions are to make sure he doesn't overdo it and to observe his breathing and any coughing closely. And, then later in the morning Krisi will be here for Snowball's laser treatments. Which reminds me that Ullana is getting laser treatments again, too, right? 

I do have a couple of questions about Snowball's lab results for Krisi ... two of them were a little high and I want to make sure all is okay with them. The BUN/Creatinine ratio is a little bit high and I know that can be in relation to the kidneys. And, his Platelet count is high ... which I think, if I remember correctly, is related to blood pressure, blood clotting, and/or anemia, etc. We shall see ... I just want to keep on top of things as much as possible. His liver values, however, look great right now.

Many hugs and kisses back to you, Alexandra ... and, for Ullana, too. You are such a dear friend ... thank you so much.:wub:


----------

